# Akios Mag Control Knob



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 2 Akios reels, a 656 and a Shuttle. 
I like both reels, but the mag control knob is small.
Is there some kind of a larger mag control knob available?

Thanks,
Leslie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

I think the new tourney Akios reels have a larger knob. I havn't seen one yet but should soon.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep the new Tourno has a larger mag control


----------

